# Round One:Ma se m'è forza perderti. Fabiano, Aragall



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

I think I have 8 contestants for this aria who all sound really wonderful to me. You may have trouble picking a winner. I am starting out some guys we have not heard much of in these contests. Speight Jenkins got Fabiano here early in his career and he was really wonderful. Aragall I became a big fan of on Sutherland's Esclarmonde. Enjoy.




- Ma se m'è forza perderti · Michael Fabiano Verdi & Donizetti: Opera Arias ℗ 2019 PENTATONE




. Ma se m'è forza perderti · Giacomo Aragall · Giuseppe Verdi Conductor: Gardelli


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

I haven't followed Michael Fabiano's career, but I've heard him a few times. On those occasions I've noted a lack of freedom in his high range sufficient to make me anxious. The strain is obvious here, and in a studio recital it's hard to attribute it to tiredness. Aragall isn't entirely free of strain, but unlike Fabiano doesn't seem in vocal danger.


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

Fabiano is a problematic singer, and struggles to find his top, or a way to his top. In a *Don Carlo *in San FrancIsco, he occasionally found a way to his top notes and when he did, they rang with all the _squillo _one could wish. But he often could be heard building up to the notes. He had recently changed teachers, so I’m not sure he was being helped. I like his timbre.

Aragall had a huge stage fright battle for most of his career, which is a great pity because he had the easiest top of the Spanish tenors (the other two being Carreras and Domingo). in this video he does sound more strained that I’d ever heard him - the voice is gorgeous in the house, not as reedy as here and when he’s on, he is terrific. it was rumored that he had to have sex before if performance in order to feel confident. Aragall for me.


----------



## ScottK (Dec 23, 2021)

I loved Aragall in Boheme and then bought a recital which was very flat. But I always thought of him as a pretty big singer. Both of them sing it well enough but nobody made a real big impression either with voice or rendition or commitment. Fabiano's voice gets more unclear sounds as he climbs. Aragal sounds a bit light for the music, I'd prefer a little darker hue. But I think I prefer Aragal.


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

In general I like Fabiano and whilst he has moments here where his interpretation makes this well worth a listen, the lack of good legato breaks the mood somewhat. Good, but there are better versions of this aria out there.

I haven't heard much Aragall and when I have I've considered it good without being particularly distinguished. That said, from the outset it's clear that he is so better technically than Fabiano that the contest almost doesn't feel fair. Aragall sings with feeling and nuance too. 

Easy peasy, Aragall is the winner!

N.


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

I quite enjoyed Fabiano's version, but it was clear from just the opening measures that Aragall was a more imaginative singer, as well as having the more impessive voice.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

I'm real pleased with the deep analysis that came out on this and I learned some things


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Being a tried and true Aragall fan, it makes it rather difficult for me because I am a "sometimes great/sometimes not-so-great" supporter of Fabiano. I am drawn to the sound of Aragall's voice but that last note of Fabiano's was superior to that of Aragall's.
They both did fine jobs and I am torn, but my final vote goes to Aragall because I find his voice more appealing.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

nina foresti said:


> Being a tried and true Aragall fan, it makes it rather difficult for me because I am a "sometimes great/sometimes not-so-great" supporter of Fabiano. I am drawn to the sound of Aragall's voice but that last note of Fabiano's was superior to that of Aragall's.
> They both did fine jobs and I am torn, but my final vote goes to Aragall because I find his voice more appealing.


I am glad I had some contenders you really care about, Nina.


----------



## BBSVK (10 mo ago)

I have this aria memorized the way Peter Dvorský sang it, the hero of my childhood. That is obviously THE correct way ;-) Aragall is closer to him of these two tenors, even smoothed up some bumps my hero made. So Aragall has my vote.


----------

